

The Business of Saving the World - nurall
http://www.wie.org/business/content/business.pdf

======
ericc
I read this article long time back. Amazing read! Shows how important having
good (read genuine) set of core values are and how important the "Do Good"
principle is in today's world.

The problem in today's world is the menace of ego, actions and decisions
coming from ego-driven values. PG talked about "Doing good", but where does
one draw the line between good and bad? As long as the ego controlled mind
exists and controls all our actions and decisions, the "Doing good" principle
will be merely reduced to just another mechanism for satisfying the ego's
ulterior motives.

I might be sounding a bit idealistic here, but what do you guys think?

